# What's next after HSG?



## Keep going

Hi
Had my HSG done this morning and my tubes are clear, no issues at all. In fact the radiographer said it was text book!. Good news. My question is as we had been trying for 20 months and OH has had his tests done, what is the next test that they can do to see what the problem is. My bloods have been ok and consultant said i am ovulating as that was a concern at point!

Please let me know your experiences! Seeing consultant next Wednesday for next appointment so just want an insight before the appointment.

Thanks!


----------



## 678star-bex

I really wish I could be more help but just wanted to say good news about ur tubes. Having my HSG done in couple of hours. So nervous. I think I am ov'ing regularly but doc still suggested clomid (haven't got that far yet).


----------



## Keep going

Don't be nervous. It isn'tbad at all. A smear test is definitely more painful. I had no cramps at all. Good luck!


----------



## dizzikel

Keep going said:


> Hi
> Had my HSG done this morning and my tubes are clear, no issues at all. In fact the radiographer said it was text book!. Good news. My question is as we had been trying for 20 months and OH has had his tests done, what is the next test that they can do to see what the problem is. My bloods have been ok and consultant said i am ovulating as that was a concern at point!
> 
> Please let me know your experiences! Seeing consultant next Wednesday for next appointment so just want an insight before the appointment.
> 
> Thanks!

Hey, 

This sounds like a similar experience to mine. After a number of tests on both DH and I, the FS said that our infertility was classified unexplained. We have been TTC for 3 1/2 years. After my HSG, our FS put me on 2 months of clomid and it worked the first cycle. Sadly, it ended in a mc but I am now on my 2nd cycle of clomid again. It is likely that this might well be the next step for you especially since they can't find anything wrong! It is so frustrating, I know, so I have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Blue Rainbow

Keep going said:


> Hi
> Had my HSG done this morning and my tubes are clear, no issues at all. In fact the radiographer said it was text book!. Good news. My question is as we had been trying for 20 months and OH has had his tests done, what is the next test that they can do to see what the problem is. My bloods have been ok and consultant said i am ovulating as that was a concern at point!
> 
> Please let me know your experiences! Seeing consultant next Wednesday for next appointment so just want an insight before the appointment.
> 
> Thanks!

Hi

Ive had my follow up appointment and the consultant went through all mine and DH test results, i have one tube that the end doesnt work and DH samples (done 3) all very different. We talked about the next step and because of my age he said theres no point in a lap and dye, he is putting us forward for IVF as long as i have lost 12lb by the next appointment which is the end of November with treatment starting January... i cant wait :happydance:
Fingers crossed you have good results at your appointment.


----------



## PR&TR13

Great news on your HSG test!! Mine didn't turn out so well but the FS had said that if they were cleared we were going to go through IUI but that's due to my DH having low motility. 

I do have a friend that was classified as unexplained infertility & they did an HSG test and the next month she got prg!!!! So I'm hoping that's your case :) I think that the FS really like clomid bc it gives you more chances :) best of luck!!!!


----------



## 678star-bex

Me again! All done I am ok in both. Now I am in limbo land like u.


----------



## wobberly

Hey, They will prob trial you on Clomid to boost Ovulation and your egg quality. 

x


----------



## Keep going

Thanks! I hate this waiting game, only 1 week until we see the consultant but I think it will feel like a lifetime!! 

Wobberley-Do you know if there are any weight restrictions /bmi issue with being put on clomid?

Dizzikel- Good luck with your cycle!
Blue Rainblow- good luck with your weight loss, it is something I need to get my head around too!
PR & TR 13- thanks for your wishes!
678star-bex- well done you- hoping the waiting isn't too bad for you!

Thanks everyone it is nice to know you are all out there going through similar things!


----------



## wobberly

Hi, 
Yeah i think there is but I am not sure what it is. I have a healthy BMI so they didnt even talk to me about weight. Sorry I can be more help!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi - im in the same boat, all tests fine, ovulate on my own, DH sperm good - i had HSG in July and then was given clomid to see if that helps - on 3rd cycle of it now and still no BFP. 3 more cycles to go then Im back at FS for a Hysteroscopy (i get pre and post AF spotting for 10 days nearly so FS thinks it might be fibroids if the clomid didnt help it which is hasnt). After that its IVF in April/May next year - ive been on the list a while now but postponed it last April as thought it was too soon. Coming up on 3yrs TTC now. 

Demand clomid from the FS if she/he doesnt suggest it. I know its suppose to be for people who dont Ov but it can also help people who do. And anything is worth a try before having to go down the IVF route! She might even mention IUI to you also. 

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Keep going

Well after my HSG on Wednesday which was pretty pain free and went well, I have had a reaction to the dye that was used. So it was off to the GP yesterday who put me on steroids to get rid of the bad rash that appeared! I tell you the things we have to do!!

Does anyone know if there are weight restrictions /bmi stipluations for being put on clomid or having an IUI??


----------

